# Performance Tracking Systems



## Russtafaerian (21 January 2013)

I'm curious about people's trading tracking systems. Have been using Portfolio Mobile for some time and just checking performance in E-trade, but am looking for something a bit more sophisticated, to create various charts and even check annual performance % profit or loss (something I don't _think_ E-Trade can do).

Wondering what other systems people are using. I'm more interested in Excel at the moment than paid systems, but keen to hear from all and sundry!

Hope the weekend was good to everyone!


----------



## tech/a (21 January 2013)

Russtafaerian said:


> I'm curious about people's trading tracking systems. Have been using Portfolio Mobile for some time and just checking performance in E-trade, but am looking for something a bit more sophisticated, to create various charts and even check annual performance % profit or loss (something I don't _think_ E-Trade can do).
> 
> Wondering what other systems people are using. I'm more interested in Excel at the moment than paid systems, but keen to hear from all and sundry!
> 
> Hope the weekend was good to everyone!




Google STATOR


----------



## WilkensOne (21 January 2013)

tech/a said:


> Google STATOR




Thanks for the info Tech, would you recommend any version in particular? (Lite, standard, pro)

Edit: on further inspection seems to get all the features you would need to Pro version, adv portfolio management, CFD's etc included


----------



## tech/a (21 January 2013)

WilkensOne said:


> Thanks for the info Tech, would you recommend any version in particular? (Lite, standard, pro)
> 
> Edit: on further inspection seems to get all the features you would need to Pro version, adv portfolio management, CFD's etc included




Pro from what I understand is more for multiple 20-100 portfolio managements.
So for the general populace Lite to Standard.


----------



## WilkensOne (21 January 2013)

Thanks Tech


----------



## Russtafaerian (21 January 2013)

Thanks Tech


----------

